# Im trying this new thing using MY FACE for an avatar



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

its radical, its new

Once there was the feet. Then there was the gerbil. Now there is the face.

only the picture itself is a few years old...

well what do you think is gonna be the result of this? Am I in danger, now, and is this a new trend? @Lucifel @bethdeth @AriesLilith 
* *














Album X
Moi


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I think you should stop looking so grumpy and look more awesome.

You know, like me.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Much better than the feet. 

:applouse:


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Somehow you look nothing like I'd have pictured.

There is something indefinably weird about self-portraits as avatars.

I like your expression. Your eyes are very blue.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

* *


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice pic  but I demand Shiva the gerbil in the avatar too.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Tucken said:


> its radical, its new
> 
> Once there was the feet. Then there was the gerbil. Now there is the face.
> 
> ...


wtf....you're actually hot? I would not have expected that :laughing:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Cutie pie.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

@Catwalk
yaaaawn


----------

